# PCM Tuning?



## TimsGTO (Dec 27, 2004)

Has anyone just done PCM tuning on their GTO? Did it help much? Who/what did you use? Also what easy mods would make the tuning work best?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Not done it yet; but have spent months researching on this subject along with what simple bolt on mods to do. I just ordered CORSA catback and LPE CAI. Then I will order a Superchips to performance tune my GOAT. That's like $1400 without shipping.

Superchips claims over 20 hp gain on the stock GTO by tuning alone. Best thing is that it is a do it yourself tuner. Plug it and it will take you step by step asking some questions you just answer yes or no. It will read and store stock values and it will reprogram your car automatically. Original values can be reloaded if yoiu so ever want to do that. Impressive performance tool.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

HP Tuners is way cheaper, but you have to know what you are doing then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2005)

We have dyno tuned a few in the last couple of weeks. I have been getting anywhere from 12-18 RWHP on them. They both picked up a little over one MPH and a little over a tenth in the 1/4 mile. 
Both did have worse traction though!


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

anybody try the Diablo tuner yet,,found a dealer who can get me one for under 400$,,also a K&N CAI for 200$. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the Lingelfelter CAI has a better divider than the KN and it has the IAT sensor relocated at the airfilter area instead of close to the radiator. It is now on special at $299 form a regular price of $399. There's a lot of guys ordering it as well as the Corsa catback from TByrne at $760.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought CAI's were nothing more than marketing gimmicks according to you.

Also, you know little of the tuning on these PCM's so don't pontificate on them here trying to gain credibility.

For the others a true dyno tune with HP Tuners or LS1Edit is the best way to go period, nada, end of story. 2004 PCM's also have sometimes had tuning glitches (mine was a victim to it).

Out of the box (hand held) programmers are ok but with the exception of one don't give a truely customized tuning.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

i JUST ASKED A LOCAL PERFORMANCE SHOP IF THEY COULD TUNE MY 05, THEY CANT...AS OF NOW. I NEED TO KNOW WHAT IS NEEDED TO DO IT THE RIGHT WAY, TO MAXIMIZE PERFORMANCE. WHAT DO I NEED TO BUY BEFORE I TAKE IT TO GET TUNED?


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I got the diablo tuner for my GTO.

I figured it was worth it since I was going to use every single one of its features:

High octane tune
Real time diag's
Skip shift elimination

was it worth it???

well, I know that I use 2nd gear alot more now that skip shift is gone!!!

(I would recommend everyone get rid of skip shift regardless of how you disable it... I didn't realize how much it really changed my driving habits until it wasn't there any more... :lol: )

RWHP increase?? I didn't notice anything huge... but I don't even have 2K miles on the GTO so the thing is hardly broken in yet anyway.. 
Programmers definately work though, don't get me wrong.
I bought a superchips programmer for my truck and it made a HUGE difference!
its a 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Short Bed (with a HEMI of course) and it has about 30K miles on it and WOW it wakes that thing right up!!

Overall I am happy with my purchase... so far its the only "performance mod" I have on the car.. I haven't done intake or anything.. I'm sure the tune will increase in effectiveness as I hit stage 1 & 2 mods.


----------

